# Suspensions & Closed threads



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

things like this petty and personal "fued" between MsEleanor and mikeysmom are truely an embarrasment to me as I do the best with the time I have to run this forum and leave it up to each of you to police yourselves and be adult, so I applogize to those of you who had to weed through this nonsense and applaud those of you who stepped away from it or recognized it for what it was

most of the time I try to deal with things behind the scenes or at least be respectfull of everyone involved (even if they upset me) when i make a public thread, but I have to say when I closed those threads this morning and found that BOTH started new ones it PISSED me off and BOTH have been suspended for 2 weeks. How they handle themselves when/if they return will be entirly up to them. I will never hold ill will against either and I hope that none of you will either.

Now, if MsEleanor is in fact Elly and Me, you know what, no big deal, its not the end of the world. I think both parties were out of line, were rude and acted in a childish manner, I hope the two weeks will give both time to think about their actions and how they want to carry themselves in the future. I think about how I carry myself and my actions everyday, its a good thing. Sorry for my rant and again I'm sorry this had to spew out for everyone to have to weed through.

after a long week at work, missing some work because of being sick and dealing with this I am going to have a nice cold Corona, anyone wish to join me?










carry on


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Joe, I'll buy you one. With or without lime??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ha. i was sipping on a yuengling as i read your thread. cheers.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, I'm not a beer drinker but could I have a margarita on the rocks in a salt rimmed glass???????? Thanks for all you do - you're #1 in my book!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll just slip in with a glass of chardonnay...if ya don't mind. Beer makes
me burp. LOL


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I need a recipe for a Washington Apple







hiccup


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Joe, I'll buy you one. With or without lime??[/B]


without please











> ha. i was sipping on a yuengling as i read your thread. cheers.[/B]


right on, i like yuengling but have to be in the mood



> Joe, I'm not a beer drinker but could I have a margarita on the rocks in a salt rimmed glass????????[/B]


bartender, some margarita's please 



> I'll just slip in with a glass of chardonnay...if ya don't mind. Beer makes
> me burp. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


beer makes me... thats something for another thread







as far as wine goes, i like zinfandel's just do, dont know why



> I need a recipe for a Washington Apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm, dont know what that is


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heya Joe,

I would opt for a Bloody Mary please and oh boy I could use one!

Hope your weekend is calm and I am looking forward highly to Live Chat on Saturday.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

> Joe, I'm not a beer drinker but could I have a margarita on the rocks in a salt rimmed glass???????? Thanks for all you do - you're #1 in my book!!!![/B]


I'm not in the loop on this, but it's Friday and I'd love a drink. Cheryl, I'll have what you're having.
















Every one have a great weekend.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank God it wasnt me...















I need a corona too...

Andrea~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=13556:attachment]

Here's one to ya Joe, no need for you to apologize to us, after all you didn't do anything wrong.
Thanks for all you do for us, enjoy your Corona, and have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just so happens my neighbor sent me down a container full of mojito that she had just made.... hhmmmmm good!!! I can now feel comfortable to know I'm not drinking alone








BTW this is only the second time I even had this deeeeelicious cocktail... she made it once before and gave me some to sample...till then I had never heard of it. A friend of hers who has a restaurant gave her the recipe. 
I found it online.. here it is if you'd like to see what's in it ( in case you're like me and "sheltered"







)

http://www.bacardimojito.com/home/default.aspx


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Mojito's anyone??

[attachment=13558:attachment]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, I'll have a dirty martini straight up w/ three olives, if you please in a glass shaped like this (my forearms..wrists to elbows..together and my hands pointing outward, making the shape of a martini glass).


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL -- I think we posted this at the same time IamMomtoMissy! 

We love these refreshing drinks ... we've even bought some really cool Mojito glasses.

Cheers!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Mojito's anyone??
> 
> [attachment=13558:attachment][/B]



Mmmmmmm.....I got hooked on mojitos in Key West.......Bring 'em on!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

MaltAmore... LOL ..'great minds think alike'...







..


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Enjoy your Corona Joe! I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Joe you rock







I just had my little glass of Merlot.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> Just so happens my neighbor sent me down a container full of mojito that she had just made.... hhmmmmm good!!! I can now feel comfortable to know I'm not drinking alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried Mojitos in Puerto Rico and in Miami...I just don't like them...but I'll take a smirnoff ice thanks!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear there's some Yuengling lovers here. I didn't like beer until my husband introduced me to this fine fine beverage. And I can have 2 nite, not 2 1/2, not 3, certainly not 4.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t know what happenned but...can i join the party???


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I like this party and I like all these drinks







At the moment my drink is a glass of Chardonny but I would rather have a Margarita!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Darn it!!

It's 9.20am Saturday morning 9/30 and I missed all the 'fun' 

The end of the world could come and I'd miss out
















Don't know what was going on, but I'm glad it's been sorted out.

Why can't people play nicely??? Please stop being nasty. There is enough ugliness in the world without it being here on SM. I love my daily SM and would be devastated if it wasn't there anymore.

Joe, once again, your patience has been tested and once again you put up with the crap that happens here. You are truly a wonderful person for putting up with so much so often.

Bless you.

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


PS it may be 9.30 on the morning but I wonder if it a bit early for a beer?? LOL LOL


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> Darn it!!
> 
> It's 9.20am Saturday morning 9/30 and I missed all the 'fun'
> 
> ...



It's five o'clock somewhere


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Holly, you're a nutjob...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=13562:attachment] Whew!, glad that's over. Thanks Joe. [attachment=13563:attachment]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Can I play too?? Although I am 110% Italian I CANNOT drink wine, I am allergic to it!! yup, tongue swells up and throat closes...It's the sulpher in it........and of course being Italian we were raised around wine at Sunday dinner!! But, I will take a white russian, please, but if you don't have that then I could very easily enjoy a smirnoff ice...

Cheers, Joe!!

Marie & (Man, all *I* get is spring water!!) Pacino


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

thank heaven this stuff drove others to drink tonight, too. man, i posted, signed off, went to the game, had a few beers, and i'm going to make a...heck, i dunno, something with whatever is in the bar cabinet now. i always said that the excuse of "(someone) drives me to drink" is just another excuse to drink, but now i KNOW that it IS possible for someone to drive one to drink....










ann marie and the "don't worry, i'm driving" buttercup


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

It was like watching a train derail in slow motion. I stayed WAY out of it, but it was hard not to look. I'm glad it's over. 

Ice cream is my treat of choice when I'm feeling out of sorts. Help yourselves guys, I brought plenty to share.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm in. Coors Light for me. Along with Dancing Chilis























Joplin would like a Margie, no salt.

Frankie, a Diet Coke.

Daisy and Henry, a Samuel Adams.

Billy is asking for an ENTIRE FIFTH of Tequila!! He is that upset over this crap









Come to think of it, I'll take a few swigs myself.

Dancing Chilis to YOU, Joe


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

> Mojito's anyone??
> 
> [attachment=13558:attachment][/B]


That's just making my mouth water...







Margaritas sound real good too!
How about:








anyone?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Joe, I'm not a beer drinker but could I have a margarita on the rocks in a salt rimmed glass???????? Thanks for all you do - you're #1 in my book!!!![/B]





> Heya Joe,
> 
> I would opt for a Bloody Mary please and oh boy I could use one!
> 
> ...


I'd drink any of those beverages but my favorite is a margarita with crushed ice please.
[attachment=13569:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I missed the drama...but I like the party in this thread.
I would LOVE a HUGE Red Lobster jumbo sized margarita on the rocks...
although when I am really relaxing at the beach, I also like a Corona with lime.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Dancing Chilis to YOU, Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Joe, you deserve some serious dancing chilis for putting up w/all the drama
























































Glad the drama is over...hope we won't go down that road again!!!









Somehow missed this thread last night...I think 9am on a Saturday is a LITTLE early to be drinking







but I'll take a frozen peach margarita!! It's 5 o'clock somewhere right??


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> It was like watching a train derail in slow motion. I stayed WAY out of it, but it was hard not to look. I'm glad it's over.
> 
> Ice cream is my treat of choice when I'm feeling out of sorts. Help yourselves guys, I brought plenty to share.
> 
> ...


MMMM, Yummooo!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Everyone come on over to my house later, my son will serve everyone!!










[attachment=13596:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

ok! see ya in 18hours


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Billy is asking for an ENTIRE FIFTH of Tequila!! He is that upset over this crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think Billy needs to sign up to AA...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Everyone come on over to my house later, my son will serve everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i'm THERE!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263637
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol umm he's 18 and smokin hot


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Nothing like a Corona on the weekend!!! 

Hugs,</span>


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

zsazsa..hey, we'll be down there in..umm, 7 days k?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Darn! I missed the party last night--------now it's Saturday Morning and I'm having a fresh ground cup of coffee. If I had known last night, I would have tipped my glass of Shiraz to you Joe




























! You're our man!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> It was like watching a train derail in slow motion. I stayed WAY out of it, but it was hard not to look. I'm glad it's over.
> 
> Ice cream is my treat of choice when I'm feeling out of sorts. Help yourselves guys, I brought plenty to share.
> 
> ...



Thanks....I'm loooove my ice cream....do you happen to have any chocolate with hot fudge topping?


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263655
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's too young! I do have a sister though


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

> Thanks....I'm loooove my ice cream....do you happen to have any chocolate with hot fudge topping?[/B]


Hmmm. Let's see what I can whip up for you! ...okay, how's this?









<div align="center">


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi everyone! Just wondering, How's the head today after all the cocktails last night? Gee, hope you're not hungover but if you are I hear "hair of the dog that bit ya" works.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hi everyone! Just wondering, How's the head today after all the cocktails last night? Gee, hope you're not hungover but if you are I hear "hair of the dog that bit ya" works.[/B]










sounds good to me







( you do know I'm kidding.... right?...... wellllllll ???? right???!!! LOL )


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Head ? What head ? I don't feel my head !


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263690
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Perfect!! My favorite!! Thanks


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Glad i missed it








Herd little about it








Hope to never see it








And Joe as for a drink.. IM A BAR TENDER







I know of many great poisons!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I will go for this


----------

